# Chompers, Abby and Valuran Pictures



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Here are some new pictures of my herd, plus some oldies but goodies. Enjoy! 

Here's my girl Abby kissing me. My nightly ritual with her is to petand rub my nose against hers, then she'll groom me, then I pet heragain and so on.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's all of them chilling out.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

I know this is was a favorite picture of Valuranright after I got him...back when he was "Valura" because we were toldhe was a she!

I really think this is such an adorable picture. He still sleeps there everyday.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

I love it when the three of them hang out for agrouppicture!



They're so adorably sweet. Keep the picturescoming, Steph.





-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

I just had to put this one of Chompers as I justlove it. He's such a fiend for raisins, you can just see that look ofdeterimation on his face. Not to mention the other two in thebackground going "Gimme gimme gimme!"


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Ooops! Wrong one. This is the one I meant....


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is my photographic evidence of proof ofbonding. I know I'm rare to have two bucks and doe all bonded. It was alot of work (A LOT), but as you can see, well worth it.Thank you, Buck, for all the information you sent to me onbonding rabbits. As you can see, it worked.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 17, 2005)

I love it how they all chill out together and how Abby is in the middle like a Queen. Its the cutest picture.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 17, 2005)

I love all the pics, they're sooo cute! I especially love the Three Amigos picture


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

Abby is such the Queen of the group, she is the Head Bun if you knowwhat I mean. She lets Valuran think he is sometimes, but she keeps himin line. Chompers is so mellow I can actually get away with using theDust Buster on him. Seriously, he actually likes it.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

HiStephanie,



Can you post the picture in here where Chompers is in the middle and they're all eating?

I love that shot. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Sure thing! I love that picture too, especially the bit of parsley hanging out of Chomper's mouth.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

There's that Face!!





Thanks Steph!

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

I like how Abby always looks like a deer caughtin the headlights. No matter what she's doing, she looks freaked out. Ithink it's the Rex in her, she has Rex eyes, but such thick fur.Really, she has the most plush fur, even everyone at the vets (when Ibrought her in to be spayed) commented to me about her coat.  What acompliment!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

I like the way Valuran is looking like, "Tsk! Come on now!"

All three have expressions that are priceless.



-Carolyn


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 17, 2005)

Stephanie, I love it when you post pics', what a groupWhat a good mommy you are


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 17, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> I like the way Valuran is looking like, "Tsk! Come on now!"
> 
> All three have expressions that are priceless.
> 
> ...


Valuran always has such a serious look.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you. I really am in love with them so much (aren't we all?) ok, maybe not Abby at this moment, see my other thread....

Carolyn, I just love the look on Vey's face in that shot. He gets sick of the camera sometimes, can't you tell?


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 17, 2005)

Let's see here... Ottawa is about 5 hours fromhere...I'm assuming you have a job, so...if I leave really early, I canget there while you're at work just in time to steal your cuties! Thenbe home in time for supper  



Cute pics!!!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 17, 2005)

This one is definitely my favorite! What a cute bundle of buns you have!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope, no job. I'm their watchdog.  

Remember, I'm an American immigrating up here and those pesky immigation laws get in the way of me working. 

Of course, hopefully Dave gets that job he's applying for in CT......


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 17, 2005)

Aw...well...I can wait until you get a job 

Or...I can distract you...yes...I'll bring Samson with me, and let himloose, and you'll be so distracted with his cuteness you'll have to pethim, and when you do, I'll take your buns! 



Then...I'd have to figure out some way to get my little Sammy back


----------



## Lassie (Feb 18, 2005)

That brown bunny looks like mine. Delia



how old?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 18, 2005)

This is priceless!


----------



## MomsFarm (Feb 18, 2005)

How do you post pictures here??


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 18, 2005)

You can findinformation on picture posting by doing a search in the search bar onposting pictures. There are several informative threads that giveinstructions on how to post them within a thread. After you havefigured out how to do that, there is a folder at the top of the forumlist that is used for photo posting. Some of the frequent members havetheir own "bunny family" thread full of photos (which is what this oneis). 

Hope that helped! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Feb 18, 2005)

What breed is the black rabbit, because she looks exactly like my Bugs!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

I just LOVE the ones where you post them as a group!

They're just the most precious babies...


----------



##  (Feb 18, 2005)

god they are all geourgeous 

whats your secret on their coats they have buetiful fur 

so shiney and glossy 

varna xxxx


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Delia - The brown rabbit is Chompers and he'sabout 3 - 3 1/2 years old now. I don't know his exact age, as he was arescue bunny. 

Rabbitluvr - Abby (the black bunny), is half Mini Rex and half MiniLop. She has great control over her ears, they go all over the placedepending on her mood or what she's doing. 

Raspberry - Thanks, I love that picture of Abby giving me kisses.  She is my little girl, that's for sure. 

Varna - I just try to groom them on a regular basis and give them awell balanced diet. Thanks for thecompliment, they all havevery different fur and it's fun to pet each one.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

This really looks like Winston, NightPoet's baby. You surethat'sAbby???



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

I know! I've always thought the same time. There is another black bunny on the board here, but I can't remember.....

I just have such a soft spot for the "mutts" and black bunnies.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Abby sure does love herMom.



I have to agree with Raspberry. It's really sweet to see her kissing you like that. 

-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 18, 2005)

I love the trio pictures. All of them together look great.


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 19, 2005)

A job in CT eh... 

::whispers to Carolyn:: Do you think she'd notice if I stole one of her buns and snuck Gir into her place?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> A job in CT eh...
> 
> ::whispers to Carolyn:: Do you think she'd notice if I stole one of her buns and snuck Gir into her place?




I'm all over it, Bunsforlife. She told me about it the otherday on the phone and I'm really trying hard not to think about it so asnot to get too pumped up. 

* * * * * *

Steph,

How are you feeling today? I hope you're better.Whenever I get sick, Tucks pretends to be sick too. He's sucha little buddy. Won't let me go through anythingalone. Any of your little ones like that?

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 21, 2005)

Chompers is being helpful, when I walk by thecage he lifts his head up and look at me as if to say "Pet me Mommy!"Last night I was in bed at 7, so didn't do my nightly ritual with Abby.

I was wondering, do you think that animals can smell sickness on us?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

I've heard of dogs that can smell cancerous tumors. It wouldn't surprise me, Stephanie.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Stephanie (Feb 24, 2005)

That is just incredible.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)

It really is. I love the black and white tile floor effect that Sandhills put in. 

NiceTouch!



-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 24, 2005)

Especially the look on Valuran's face is exactly the same.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


>




These are the SWEETEST, most BEAUTIFUL bunnies!...

...I'm sorry ... they're just so PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Steph!

Hope all is well with you and yours. Any more pictures?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, Steph....where's the pictures? And stories?

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Where are you, Stephanie??





-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 27, 2005)

I haven't taken any photos of the buns recently,but this one I had to get of Abby and Chompers, they just were so cute.It didn't come out that well, but she's laying on top of him and I justthought it was cute.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 27, 2005)

What babes! Chompers is such a good sport to allow her to lay on him like that. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 27, 2005)

awww what lil cuties ya have!! awww soo sweet!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh my! They are gorgeous. I haven't seenthem all before. They look so sweet all together. I hope you will beable to add more pictures soon. I know I'm hooked and anxiouslywaiting.

Every girl needs a good pillow lol. That is just way too cute.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 27, 2005)

What gorgeous guys. They are so sweet all together.

Jen


----------



## Twitch (Sep 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say that Twitch looks just likeAbby. He has excellent control of his ears too and waves them allaround with expression. Too cute.

-Beau


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 8, 2005)

What kind of rabbit is he? She's a mix between Mini Rex and Holland Lop.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 8, 2005)

Not sure, adopted from the local Humane society.They said they thought Dwarf and Holland ... but he has relativelylarge ears and doesn't have a wide/round head like a lop.

But, black coat with some very faint brown hilights and gray under eachfoot. Nearly black brown eyes, and a small flat tail. And nothing of adewlap to speak of.

I've been trying to figure out what kind of mix... I don't think he has Rex in him, but I could be wrong.

I'll get a pic up soon... my camera is MIA at the moment.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 8, 2005)

It's hard to tell with mixes if they didn't knowfor sure. We got Abby from a small, locally owned pet store in a smalltown. A good store, if she has kittens/puppies there, sheactually takes them home at night to care for them instead of leavingthem there. Anyway, Abby was from her store and from an accidentalbreeding with some younger girls who thought it was "cute" how theirtwo rabbits were playing. 

Once you get pics up, maybe we can help figure out what breeds he's from.


----------



## mummybunny (Sep 8, 2005)

CHOMPERS CHOMPERS GIMME...GIMME!!!!

mummybunny


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

*mummybunny wrote: *


> CHOMPERS CHOMPERS GIMME...GIMME!!!!


:nonono:

I've got dibs on that little mon.

-Carolyn


----------



## Twitch (Sep 8, 2005)

Kind of ironic too, since this was Twitch's neighbor...











Sorta looks like Chomps...cute faces. He's still up for adoption... can't bring them all home.


ok... I'll stop taking over your thread Stephanie!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

What a Punkin!!






I'm in Love!


----------

